# Trips booked for this year



## matthew j (Apr 9, 2019)

So far this year we have booked Vogel , Dames Ferry, and Fort Mountain. Where is everyone going this year.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Apr 9, 2019)

Fort Clinch State park and Cataloochee Valley


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 9, 2019)

Worlldbeater said:


> Fort Clinch State park and Cataloochee Valley


Cataloochee is beautiful, but the road up there will cause you to use extra bleach.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep Cataloochee Valley is a beautiful place and the road in is an adventure if you are pulling a camper or horse trailer.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Apr 10, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Yep Cataloochee Valley is a beautiful place and the road in is an adventure if you are pulling a camper or horse trailer.


I will be tent camping and I will not be pulling a trailer.  I am also use to driving adventurous type roads and most of the time enjoy the ride.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 10, 2019)

You will have no problem. Enjoy your trip. It will be a good one.


----------



## matthew j (Apr 10, 2019)

Looked into Cataloochee and that may be our fall trip this year, beautiful


----------



## humdandy (Apr 10, 2019)

Alaska.


----------



## matthew j (Apr 10, 2019)

humdandy said:


> Alaska.


Yeah that's a bucket list trip for me


----------



## Worlldbeater (Apr 10, 2019)

matthew j said:


> Looked into Cataloochee and that may be our fall trip this year, beautiful


We are going this fall also.  The elk rut,  leaves changing color, and cool weather make it a great trip.  Maybe the weather will cooperate.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 10, 2019)

Worlldbeater said:


> We are going this fall also.  The elk rut,  leaves changing color, and cool weather make it a great trip.  Maybe the weather will cooperate.


Fishing pretty good to.


----------



## Dreamer69 (May 2, 2019)

Looks like you got some good places. I have booked Watsadler, Big Hart, and Petersburg.


----------



## Paymaster (May 13, 2019)

Gulf SP, Desoto SP, McKinney, R Sheafer Heard , Topsail Hill SP.


----------



## work2play2 (May 20, 2019)

Fdr state park April. Pigeon forge in a few days. Creekfire ranch in Savannah week July 4. 7 days in Disney october


----------



## carver (May 24, 2019)

Yellowstone in Sept.


----------



## Jethro8410 (Jun 13, 2019)

Anybody camping at fort clinch right now?   I just saw a F-150 with a GON sticker


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2019)

carver said:


> Yellowstone in Sept.


The buffalo should be rutting at that time. A sight to see ?


----------



## carver (Jul 2, 2019)

Been out there a few times,always enjoyed it


----------

